# next stop - Orchestral suites



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky Suite No.3-Op.55 (Full Length): KBS Symphony Orchestra & Mikhail Pletnev*

*Tchaikovsky Suite No.3 For Orchestra in G major.
차이코프스키 / 관현악을 위한 모음곡 제3번 G장조 Op.55
KBS Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Mikhail Pletnev (Михаил Плетнёв)
30th,Nov,2012. Korea Art Centre Concert Hall,Seoul Korea.
--------------------------------------------------------------
※Select The Movement at your pleasure
1.Elegy -[00:01]
2.Melancholic Waltz - [10:47]
3.Scherzo - [16:25]
4.Theme and Variation - [21:08]*

This format suits Tschaicovsky very well I think. It is so much room for exploring. Here is a heaven of fantasy, emotion, instrument solos, melodies, moods and clours.
Great performance, and the sound is very good

youtube comments

*For those who may be new to Tchaikovsky, try listening first of all to the Theme and Variations at 21.01. This is Tchaikovsky at his very best; moments of melancholia, for sure, but the greatest antidote to those who say that Tchaikovsky had no sense of humour! This in a triumph of orchestration, sustained invention and sheer fun! Pletnyev doesn't quite manage the rallentandos that should lead back to the main theme in the Polka, but who cares? If you aren't inspired by this piece, you and I would never get along in real life...! Please enjoy the whole thing, but the Theme and Variations are essential listening.﻿

Today, the neglect of this wonderful music defies belief. Though had Tchaikovsky called it a symphony (which he almost did), it would surely be better known. In his lifetime it was one of his most popular pieces. After it's premiere in 1885, brother Modest proclaimed that no Russian symphonic work had been so enthusiastically received by both public and press. Right up until the 'Pathetique' it was Tchaikovsky's personal favourite too, even taking it on his American tour in 1891 ahead of a symphony. The Theme and Variations finale is one of this Great composer's finest movements/achievements.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mussorgsky · Baba Yaga · Dudamel*

*Modest Mussorgsky / Maurice Ravel: Pictures from an Exhibition - A Remembrance of Viktor Hartmann, IX. Baba Yaga, X. The Bogatyr Gates (in the Capital in Kiev) · SBYOV & Gustavo Dudamel, conductor · Salzburg, 2008*

Very powerfull and adventurous music. So much is packed into the nine minuts, so you are just blown away. Amazing.
Brilliant and strong performance, and good sound and presentation. Dudamel looks like the Animal in the Muppets.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*De Falla: Suite uit 'El Amor Brujo' - Alejo Perez - Radio Kamer Filharmonie - Live concert*

*De Falla: Suite from 'El Amor Brujo' Radio Chamber Philharmonic o.l.v. Alejo Perez Recorded Sunday, May 2, 2010 in the Great Hall of the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam.*

Another feast of orchestral delights. Clearly oriental influences in this colourfull suite.
Fine an tense performance from Alejo Perez and the Radio Chamber Philharmonic.

youtube comments

*Spanish nostalgia and wistfulness with passion right around the corner. Well done. Thank you for the video.﻿

Very good interpretation.Bravo to the director! But incomplete ... missing voice ...*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sergei Prokofiev - Scythian Suite - Claudio Abbado (Full HD 1080p)*

*Sergei Prokofiev (1891-953)

♪ Scythian Suite, Op.20 (1916)

Simón Bolívar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela

Claudio Abbado

Lucerne Culture and Congress Center (KKL), 2010

(Full HD 1080p)*

A firework! Bravo! Bravo Abbado! A relisten to a video I have posted before, but it is so good that a re-post shouldnt harm.

youtube comments

*Gustavo Dudamel was in the audience!!!﻿

composed in 1914 this revolutioinary score reflects the atmosphere of the time of the outbrake of World War I. Prokofiev was a Ukrainian Russian!! Now, 100 years later, the saber-rattling is back, and I am listening to this music over and over again*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Debussy La Mer*

*Debussy - "The Sea", three symphonic sketches Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra Conductor - Claudio Abbado*

More delicate and fragile tones, but not less rich and powerfull. I dont know Debussy`s ideas, but I can see in my inner eye a travel to nature. With all seasons, all types of weather, animals dayly life, waters trawel from the snow down to the sea, open landscapes, wild forests and much more. This is a masterwork!

youtube comments

*a magic woof of pure sound. amazing.
thanks to Claudio Abbado for his perfect rendition! may he rest in music.﻿

one of the truly great masterpieces with a master conductor and one of the best orchestras in the world .There is nothing more to wish for ,as far as I am concerned. Thank you so much for this upload

The best version of this great masterpiece. Joyeux anniversaire, Claude.
With the great Claude is still hungry: Everything is inside, these are only impressions, feelings, dreams, images and smells, the palette of the orchestra is immediately recognized as a Monet Sisley Van Gogh, with their colors! (google-translated from french)*


----------

